# interarms/rossi 38 special



## tommyd8670 (Apr 8, 2014)

The cylinder on my 38 is stuck. I've taken the grip off and the face plate. I don't know what else to do. Help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

It could be binding at the forcing cone (which is permanent damage); or it could be a mechanical problem involving the cylinder's, 'hand' (which is repairable). I think it's time for you to treat yourself to the inimitable experience of Rossi factory service. 

(In the alternative, do you know a competent local gunsmith? If so I suggest you call him because I doubt, 'internet gunsmithing' is going to help.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are there fired cartridges in the cylinder?

If the revolver's "headspace" is too great, the fired cartridges will set-back and jam against the gun's recoil plate. This is one of those things that this kind of gun will do.
The solution is to insert a thin blade (small screwdriver?) between cartridge-case base and recoil plate, and, by twisting and pushing, push the cartridge(s) forward just enough to allow the cylinder to open.

When the cylinder is open and emptied, close it again and (hammer _not_ cocked) use your fingers to move the cylinder forward and back. If the cylinder moves more than about 1/32", you have a so-called "end-shake" problem. This is why the fired cartridges set-back and cause a jam.
_A gunsmith can fix this with a shim._ The manufacturer may not feel that your gun is out of specification, since Rossi guns are cheaply made with poor quality control, so the factory service department may not provide you with satisfaction.

I cannot guarantee that this suggestion will solve your problem, since I haven't seen your pistol. However, this is something that frequently happens to cheap revolvers.


----------



## tommyd8670 (Apr 8, 2014)

No sir, no cartridges in cylinder. I was just trying to fix it for friend, and when I exhausted all my efforts, I thought I would search advice. Thank you

If the revolver's "headspace" is too great, the fired cartridges will set-back and jam against the gun's recoil plate. This is one of those things that this kind of gun will do.
The solution is to insert a thin blade (small screwdriver?) between cartridge-case base and recoil plate, and, by twisting and pushing, push the cartridge(s) forward just enough to allow the cylinder to open.

When the cylinder is open and emptied, close it again and (hammer _not_ cocked) use your fingers to move the cylinder forward and back. If the cylinder moves more than about 1/32", you have a so-called "end-shake" problem. This is why the fired cartridges set-back and cause a jam.
_A gunsmith can fix this with a shim._ The manufacturer may not feel that your gun is out of specification, since Rossi guns are cheaply made with poor quality control, so the factory service department may not provide you with satisfaction.

I cannot guarantee that this suggestion will solve your problem, since I haven't seen your pistol. However, this is something that frequently happens to cheap revolvers.[/QUOTE]


----------

